# Pacific Fruit Express layout. Questions.



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

So I've decided to do a shelf layout of the Pacific Fruit Express style. I got an icing shed and will be picking up a produce storage distributor. I have a couple of questions regarding the colors of the Pacific Fruit Express cars. I'm intending to use the orange ones, but I've noticed that they have either brown (or black) or red ends on the cars. What's the difference? Years they changed the colors? I'm going for the late 70's on the layout possibly a steam loco as well into the 60's.
Can anyone explain what the difference in the colors are and what era they mean?

Thanks.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

You might see about getting the book - Pacific Fruit Express

couldn't be helped. (they are fruit colors)


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

already ahead of you on that one. just need to find a cheap copy.


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

*ballast color needed.*

Just curious what the color of the ballast would have been in the area of San Rafael or Salinas. Woodland Scenic has several types and since all the pictures I can find are in black and white. Anyone know which one to use? I'm looking at the early 60's for the time scale.

Thanks.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Take a look at the ballast from Arizona Rock (better than WS). Color could well be a grey to dark grey.


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like it would cost a bunch to ship to Canada. I'll look around locally to see if anyone sells it here.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

RHC

Here's a pic of a Pacific Fruit Express reefer that I recall
seeing often in the consist of 40s 50s heavy weight
passenger trains. It seems there must have been
some arrangement with Railway Express Agency
as both companies are shown on the car.

Don


----------

